# InternetRadio-Stream umleiten



## nxthor (26. Nov 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe vor einen mp3-Stream von einem Internetradio umzuleiten / bzw vervielfältigen.
Situation ist folgende: Es gibtr eine Liste von Servern für ein und dasselbe Programm (falls server ausfällt), und einen rechner der den Stream ampfangen, und auf einem bestimmten Port wieder versenden soll (quasi ein eigener Streamingserver, nur das das signal komplett durchgereicht wird vom externen server. "Lokale rechner sollten also den rechner als neuen server wählen, und den Stream von ihm abspielen können.
???:L
Jetzt suche ich nen Ansatz, um in die Programmplanung einzusteigen. Gibt es Klassen, die den Input-/Output-Stream ausreichend kapseln, um eine schnelle einfache Lösung hin zu bekommen, oder muss ich mir was eigenes einfallen lassen, und im prinzip auf den sockets anfangen?

OS des Relay-Servers ist Linux, evtl fällt jemandem etwas fern von Java ein, was das selbe leisten kann (Perl/C++/Linux-Tools?...)

Freue mich auf Tips  :meld:


----------



## nxthor (26. Nov 2004)

Da bin ich schon wieder 

also das einlesen von ienem Stream, und Zeilenweises ausgeben auf die Console habe ich schon mal zusammen (html-seiten, sowie auch der besagte mp3-stream - sieht toll aus).

Es bleibt das erzeugen eines Streams der den rechner auf einem bestimmten Prot verlässt, wenn ein client eine Anfarge auf dem Port sagen wir 8080 macht.

Mal sehen wer schneller ist.


----------



## nxthor (26. Nov 2004)

Prot == Port

restliche mislungene groß/Kleinschreibung und flasche Rechtschreibung darf bei finden behalten werden


----------

